# Masterbuilt 20050511



## ewetho (Feb 27, 2012)

Well my MES died and Masterbuilt is sending me a propane model on my request to me. This is the propane equivelent of my electric model that failed. It seems to have been relesed back around Black Friday. Any thoughts or concerns about this model?

I am looking forward to this in replacement of my elctric model. The electric model seemed to do OK when it was running. Got 4 hours of smoke on one batch of wood which was nice. Doubt the gas one will but that s OK. 

Any concerns I should be aware of coming from limited experience from electric?

Pics to come when I get my new baby.

Short Description......

Propane Model 20050511. It has a long lasting 15,400 BTU stainless steel burner, built-in thermometer amongst other features.


----------



## ewetho (Feb 29, 2012)

According to FedEx should be here tomorrow!!!! Will let you all know.


----------



## rocor98 (Feb 29, 2012)

Do not have one .. But one difference is a dependance on the water pan  .. Seems a lot of posts indicating a must as opposed to an option with the eletric units ..

Search on the form. .. Go to the Gas unit sub form .. Have fun

Ross


----------



## ewetho (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking at the manual I find it has a LARGE water pan but instruction only say it has to be in place to prevent flare ups from grease hitting burner and wood box area not that it has to be used for water. So that should be fine.

Got my propane tank last night. 

Also, it is on the delivery truck.

Hope to at least season it tonight although no real, wood loading, water bath using, seasoning instruction in the instructions. Where you had some in its sister electric model. hmmmmm.......


----------



## ewetho (Mar 1, 2012)

Well here it is......














So far lit very first time. Heated right up to past 325F and dropped right in when throttled way back making smoke (seasoning with Jack Daniels Chips again) and when the water bath added it went to 225. Nice!  Door and inner thermometer met at 225 door is a touch hotter than inner. 

So far Very Very Pleased. Did come in missing a nut for one of the rack mounts. Luckily my other shell is available for picking. 30 Second fix.

Gotta get ready for some fun now.

Oh Gonna drill a couple holes and add at least one rack from the old carcass and make it special!


----------



## ewetho (Mar 1, 2012)

Thought I'd give another update now that it has been on for an hour or so ........

Low flame still smoking........

Holding a rock steady 225 on the water bath.......

Temp is 33F.

Everyone I think I am a happy camper!!!!


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 1, 2012)

Glad your back up and running.


----------



## ewetho (Mar 2, 2012)

Modded it already.....

Added the 2 racks from the electric one that failed to my new one and now I got 4 racks about 4.5" apart and easily removable when not needed.

Way cool now.


----------



## ewetho (Mar 2, 2012)

How about an after view with extra racks installed. Easily remove any unneeded ones so win win.







Adjustable vent is just above the top rack.


----------



## sprky (Mar 2, 2012)

. Try running sand in the water pan. I think you will see faster recovery time after opening the door, and better temp control, I know I did with my Master Forge.


----------



## ewetho (Mar 3, 2012)

Will keep that in mind. However I used the water bath on the seasoning run to help drop temp a bit to 225. And had 325 in just a couple minutes when first fired it up.

But have been reading about that so will definitely keep it in mind.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 3, 2012)

ewetho, morning.... Well, I do believe you are a "died in the wool committed smoker" now... Modifying your new smoker BEFORE you use it.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ...

That is just toooo funny..... Dave


----------



## ewetho (Mar 3, 2012)

Well DaveOmak,

Maybe..... I just decided yesterday to make the maiden voyage a double Boston Butt (Each 5.4 lbs) with Jeff's rub and even made his sauce. Yup going deep.....

As for the smoker itself, I could not just leave the extra racks sitting around wasting away. Funny part is for this round they had to come back out!!! LOL!!!!

So far lets see, we are befuddled how good the sauce is. It is Awesome. Sweet (brown sugar is a gift from GOD!!!!) but the right amount of backside heat. Damn is it freaking good! Made a double batch the first time out relying on the fine folks around here for their opinion. So to all you who have tried it and passed on your blessings you have yet another convert. 

 Like you said "died in the wool committed smoker" now.

Back to the smoker, I am getting a bit over hour (been changing on the hour but now going out to 1:15 or little more for each wood chip load. I am soaking them. Starts heavy for a while then settles down to thin blue for the later 30-45 Minutes. Was still going at 1:15 and each load still ad lit chips when I changed them. Nice. Been holdng real steady at 225F with an apple juice water bath. Smells really good. Last I saw was at about 114F internal. Started about 4:30 PM and now 8PM.  Last tem at 6:45 or so. 

Q-View to follow. No prep pics today but will get some coming out and before foiling to finish indoors, We have snow dustings outside today roght now.

All in all very happy so far.


----------



## ewetho (Mar 3, 2012)

Quick update during the 8:22 wood reload. Still minor embers at 1:35 but no smoke seen from wood box. Reloaded with wood and added a touch of water. So far used Maple, Apple twice and now Cherry. Temp is at 127F. Oh, and the obligatory pic you all deserve.

Q-View..... @ 127 Internal Temp


----------



## ewetho (Mar 3, 2012)

OK, the butts were pulled from the smoker @ 9:30 @ 140F. They are now in the oven doubled wrapped in foil going for 208F  with oven set at 230F.


----------



## ewetho (Mar 4, 2012)

Well sorry no more pics. I took one from the oven but for some reason it disappeared. It was 3 AM and at 4 AM  I pulled it. It went well except one had an area of tough stuff I could not pull. The one I actually had a thermometer in. Most of it came apart just great but about a pound and a half was left not sure why. It was under the fat cap and just did not work out. The other 8 lbs of it was fantastic. Just awesome. 

I even got rave reviews from the guys at my shop for my sort of que from my Crock Pot and even my pressure cooker, this is in comparison to local Que joints. This stuff make that taste pretty poorly. Friend of mine who is not a Que guy loved it too. 

Jeff the sauce and rub you sell the recipe for are off the hook!!!

All in all 2 5.4 lbs butts in 11 hours and I am hooked. Awesome!


----------



## ewetho (Mar 5, 2012)

Que-View------

Not sure why but my pics returned to my phone?????!!?!?! 

So here they were before pulling......







Yumm!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 5, 2012)

ewetho, morning.... It seems you have endured and succeeded.... Congratulations on your success and perserverance....  Your "first" smoke in the new unit looks mighty appetizing...  Glad the guys at the shop approved....

Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 5, 2012)

You did great!


----------



## ewetho (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

I found another mod to do. At the big W found cast iron smoking boxes for under $8. Touch wider and deeper but bit shallower than stock. Hoping to slow the burn rate down on the chips a touch. If all goes well will get another or two to have one ready for chip changes so the door only opens once not twice.


----------



## chefjustinkent (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice job with the mods!  Your Q looks good too...


----------

